# New or used Power converter?



## janicevc (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a Parallax Power Converter Series 6400a m/n 6409 (30 amp) in my tent trailer (~1992). I had it tested and it is blown, also the lights look like they overheated at some point prior to my purchase. I changed the bulbs and the converter doesn't work on battery or if plugged in. My dad checked with a multimeter and got nothing.

I found a 15 amp used identical converter for ~$120 USD locally and I found a new replacement (different model) for $200 USD (inc shipping to Canada). 

1. Will 15 amps suffice to run the furnace, a plug in cooler and a couple small things like a fan, lamp and charge electronics or should I stick with 30 amp?

2. Am I better to get the new one or save money on a used one?

3. I am nervous about putting a replacement (different model) in just in case the wiring isn't exact. 

4. Having it done at the local RV place will cost me between 400-900 dollars.


Any advice from those who have any experience with replacing, knowing the lifespan of these converters or anything else pertina


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

there should be 2 fuses on the converter check these fuses before changing converter. there should also be a fuse or breaker at the battery. if your converter is bad i would go with a new 3 stage converter, your battery will last a lot longer. the older converters are hard on the batteries. i bought a new55 amp powermax on ebay for $130..your converter should plug in to a receptacle and have 2 battery wires and a ground , I would stick with 30 amps or larger the 3 stage converter will not overcharge your battery. i would also suggest charging and testing the battery. check with Randy at bestconverters.com for a replacement converter the 6400 is obsolete.


----------



## janicevc (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Snapper. Turns out it was just a fuse but the lights won't work. What are the chances I have 2 bad replacement bulbs? 

I have a good battery but is dead from sitting over a year. Can I just plug in my trailer to my house and will it then charge my battery? Does the converter need to be in the off position to charge? 
Thanks


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

if your converter is a converter/charger it will charge the battery. some of the popup campers would not charge the battery, I had a 1995 jayco that was not set up to charge. mine had a two position rocker switch converter on/batt on, mine also had a fuse in the canvas on the driver side front top corner for the lights. and yes it is possible that both bulbs are bad. I would plug in to the house, turn on the converter and check the lights if your lights work check to see if the battery is charging. it is also very important to keep your battery charged, I just lost two batteries because they stayed dead too long.


----------



## janicevc (Jul 29, 2015)

I plugged the trailer in for 2 days and my battery is still dead. Not sure how to tell ifmy battery is bad or if my converter doesn't charge....ugggg


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

if you can upload a picture of the front panel it would be helpful. do you have a switch that says conv. off batt.? if you do it does not charge. the image I found online looks like the same as the one I had and it did not charge.


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

have you found the problem with your converter and battery? if you did what was the problem?


----------



## janicevc (Jul 29, 2015)

My converter doesn't charge...found that out when I lent my ex husband the trailer to take our kids out. Alas, he didn't hook it up right and it came off the hitch on the highway (thank God for the safety chains). He's a pretty good guy so he bought it from Mme so I can get a new trailer and he's going to fix the damage on this one. Thanks for your help.


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

hope you find something nice! let us know what you get.


----------



## janicevc (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks! Will do.


----------



## cmlegend (Jul 9, 2016)

*Power Converter Magnetek series 6400a model 6409*

Hi,

My power converter doesn't work anymore after a lightning strike hit our site this morning. It makes a buzzing noise and nothing works. This model is obsolete so I was wondering if I should change it for something new or just find a 30amp to AC/DC device and do it myself since I don't use the heater or a battery anymore. I either go directly from 15/20 amp using the "converter" switch on it or 30 amp with using the switch.

All I need basically is convert the electricity to DC so my trailer light can work and connect trailer my AC plugs.

Any ideas?


----------



## cmlegend (Jul 9, 2016)

*Updates*

Actually, after playing around with it... the 110 AC plugs work fine but the lights in the trailer won`t work (12DC). Seems like the transformers in the converter is the problem since it does this buzzing sound for 1 seconds (light comes on) and then stops (lights goes back off). Probably a thermal breaker that presents it from working...

Should I just replace the transformer?


----------



## cmlegend (Jul 9, 2016)

Actually I just bought a 110ac to 12DC converter for 20$ at Canadian Tire... opened it and use the end wires to plug in my DC lights... works like a charm. Its design for 5 amps and I only have 3 lights so its 3 max


----------

